# Gigi Update; 3 (Urgent)



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Gigi is now sitting on a perch and breathing heavily, and her feathers are all puffed out, and you can see the line down her chest.

Does that mean that she's going into labor again?

I'm so worried about Egg Binding.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This is what a hen looks like when she is ready to soon lay (click for a larger view)

And something to read as to what to look for: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/egg-related-problems.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please stop creating new threads. It is very hard for people to help you if they have to search all over the forum to read the background on this situation.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

She's now sitting on her other egg and breathing hard. Her tail is in the air against the back of the cage.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Her tail is in the air otherwise she could not really sit on the egg in the corner of a cage
Do you have an avian vet in the case of emergency? i am not saying you will need it but better to be ready in any circumstances


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep we do 
And she's guarding her egg now, I think she's realized its in that cage and not the other one, because she's aggressive again.

Shes so bi-polar.

But all of the other symptoms have dissappeared and now she's just breathing a little hard.
I dont know whats going on.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

CourtyWilli said:


> She's now sitting on her other egg and breathing hard. Her tail is in the air against the back of the cage.


---------------------------------
We are not there....we are not vets! Please if you feel she has a problem take her to a vet!


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

srtiels said:


> ---------------------------------
> We are not there....we are not vets! Please if you feel she has a problem take her to a vet!


Thats kinda hard when your mom thinks she's fine and you dont have a liscence.

So. I'm asking you guys.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Please stop creating new threads. It is very hard for people to help you if they have to search all over the forum to read the background on this situation.


Sorry, Bad habit, I will break it. 

-hides-


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Thats kinda hard when your mom thinks she's fine and you dont have a liscence.

So. I'm asking you guys.*
------------------------------

That's tough. If you can not get to a vet, and your Mom does not want to take you then call a friend.

We are going by an inexperienced persons descriptions and don't know if there is really a real or imagined problem. Bottomline....if there is a problem go to a vet!


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

srtiels said:


> *Thats kinda hard when your mom thinks she's fine and you dont have a liscence.
> 
> So. I'm asking you guys.*
> ------------------------------
> ...


Yeah, Good luck. 
My mom wont let that happen. She's a control freak. 

-sighs-


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You've been in touch with your vet over the phone before correct? It wont hurt to call again and get some advice. If the vet says to bring her in mom wont refuse.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm keeping a close eye on her.
Just worried. She's my baby and I dont know what I'll do if we lose another bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

CourtyWilli said:


> Yeah, Good luck.
> My mom wont let that happen. She's a control freak.
> 
> -sighs-


According to your profile, you are a legal adult. This is your bird and it is your responsibility to get vet care if it is needed.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Adult or no, I dont have the ability to leave the house without my mother.

You dont know my situation, so you have no right to judge, just sayin'


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have animals, you must be able to provide them vet care when needed. That is not a judgment, it is a fact. (And incidentally, also a law in most places.)


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> According to your profile, you are a legal adult. This is your bird and it is your responsibility to get vet care if it is needed.


And Gigi seems to have calmed down from earlier so, if it does get bad mom probably will take her to the vet, I have the right to worry none the less.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> If you have animals, you must be able to provide them vet care when needed. That is not a judgment, it is a fact. (And incidentally, also a law in most places.)


We have the ability, We do.
Mom just doesnt see fit at the moment to rush her into the vet.

Thats why I was asking you guys.

Shoulda thought twice about it I guess.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Shoulda thought twice about it I guess


This is how a forum works...you post questions and pictures, we tell you what we think is wrong and then say take the bird to the vet as we can't diagnose issues, not only for liability reasons but because unlike your vet we can't physically examine the bird. We only wants what's best for you and the bird and the things you have posted have us very worried. You said in another post about losing another bird which means you have lost one before. Taking the bird to the vet would prevent that. I understand that your mom doesn't think anything is wrong and if it were the other two birds I wouldn't object, but since you claim Gigi as your's then you should be the one to decide on her care not your mother. Sorry if its harsh, but you're really scaring us.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Heh, whelp, if people would stop jumping down my throat, I'd be a little more receptive to the advice.

Gigi seems to be fine now, just sitting on her egg, so I guess she's alright.

I'll think twice before asking for advice.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I'll think twice before asking for advice.


We don't want you to do that but if you aren't going to listen to the advice we give you then there is really nothing we can do.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Theres nothing I can do to get Gigi to a vet. At the moment.
And, My mom shares her with me, but she's technically my bird.

So. I'm sorry if you're all freaking out because it seems like I'm not caring at all but you know, I'm doing the best I can, no need to fleeping jump down my throat and crucify me over it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No one is jumping down your throat. We are being honest with you in giving you our concerns. It wouldn't be fair for us to tell you that we think your bird will be fine when the most experienced members here think there may be a serious problem. You have to understand that this is not personal -- It is about helping your bird, even if that means telling you things that you don't want to hear. That is also part of being responsible for an animal's welfare; it's not always fun and happy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I'll think twice before asking for advice.


Just please make sure that you don't jeopardize your bird's health by not asking. We can't guarantee that you'll always like the answers that you get, but they will be honest answers that give more priority to the bird's welfare than to the human's feelings. When we know that someone is in a bad situation we try to find a practical solution, but as you pointed out we don't know what your situation is.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I'll think twice before asking for advice.*
------------------------------------------

Please do....

Also, use the search feature at the top of the forum from the menu bar and key in egg-binding or any other questions. You can read past postings which may have some helpful info.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

CourtyWilli, I think there's something you should know. Less than a month ago there was a forum member whose hen died because of egg binding with a severe prolapse of the uterus. The bird might have survived if the owner had been more proactive about working with us (it was 12 hours before she posted the pictures we requested) and had gotten to the vet a day sooner. The thread is at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27290 if you want to read it. That owner had a bad personal situation too, and unfortunately she delayed too long in getting help for the bird because of it.

The people who are talking to you about owners responsibilities are doing it because they don't want to see this happen to you. If you go back and read the posts without defensiveness, I think you will see that they are trying to help you, not attacking you. 

What you need to do now is keep a close eye on your bird. If anything seems wrong, inspect her vent area and if you see anything abnormal either get her to a vet (the preferred option) or post pictures here and hope that someone experienced is still online that can help you.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I am glad Gigi calmed down but as others wrote, please please keep an eye on her, and if you can see anything weird or unusual at least try to call the vet, maybe your Mom would listen to the doc if they tell her that Gigi needs to be checked.
And meantime I would read as much forum posts, websites etc as I could. When my Skye laid her first egg without any other bird around her we were shocked and clueless. Unfortunately the lady we got her from told us everything about care, food, cages etc but she never mentioned egg laying. If she had told us we would have been more prepared but I should have known more about cockatiels anyway.
Besides the more knowledge the less worrying. Of course it will not give you experience or make you an expert but better than nothing


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Gigi laid another egg last night, while we where all asleep, she seems to be doing fine, sitting on them, and is healthy and eating. 

I think if she laid them every day there would be a problem but as it is now every two days is actually working to her advantage. 

And oh boy is she protective... protective, protective..

And oh boy do I want my baby bird back. ;-;

lol.

I dont like this new aggressive female look for her its not cute.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

24-48hrs is the normal laying time, I have two hens who average at 36hrs and one who lays every 48hrs so it just all depends on the hen. Since there's not much of a chance of the eggs being fertile you can take her out and hold her just don't her take off flying or anything as if she crashes she could break an egg inside her and that would be very bad.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

She's impossible to take out. Like seriously she bites you and draws blood, she wants to stay on her babies, and we're okay with that.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there any chance they could be fertile? Does she have a nesting box?


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

We built her a nest. In a cage and she seems to like it, thats what the people at Pet Supplies plus told mom to do, so - and we dont know. We really dont know.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh I know that aggressive behavior...if Gigi works like most females you will have about 21 days before she finally will abandon the eggs and goes back to normal. Hopefully she will not lay more eggs after that


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would take the nest out and i really don't know why they would say that, i never trust pet stores as they tell you anything.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would be careful with Pet Supplies Plus. Granted it is not the same location, but the one I occasionally go to is terrible for bird care. They sold me food that was over a year past the expiration date and a toy that was rusted. And tried to fight me when I returned the products. They also asked me why anyone would give medication to a bird when I asked if they sold Benebac.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Szafije said:


> Oh I know that aggressive behavior...if Gigi works like most females you will have about 21 days before she finally will abandon the eggs and goes back to normal. Hopefully she will not lay more eggs after that


Lol, Lovely!


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

lperry82 said:


> I would take the nest out and i really don't know why they would say that, i never trust pet stores as they tell you anything.


Our pet stores have never drivin us in the wrong direction and she's content where she's at, why would I change that?

We dont want her to have a breeding box, because then they'll breed. 
She's happy. Thats all that matters to us.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

CourtyWilli said:


> Our pet stores have never drivin us in the wrong direction and she's content where she's at, why would I change that?
> 
> We dont want her to have a breeding box, because then they'll breed.
> She's happy. Thats all that matters to us.


I don't understand why you would be willing to blindly follow a pet store's advice, but not the advice of very experienced members on the forum who have been trying to help you make your bird happy AND healthy. Just something to think about.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't doubt that the pet store people are nice and sell good products but they are not avian specialists either. A nest (even if it is not a breeding box) may just encourages her to lay more eggs. I know she seems happy but that is why we are supposed to be caring humans who can make sure there is everything we do for the birds' health and well being.

Maybe taking out the nest would make her not too happy for now, but laying more eggs can impact her health...which one is better?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Maybe taking out the nest would make her not too happy for now, but laying more eggs can impact her health...which one is better?
__________________*
-------------------------------------

Excellent points  It sounds like she is very possessive of the cage she is in. Many times moving to another cage will slow down and stop the hormones that are making her nesty and territorial now.


----------

